# 10 grace days for tourist visa in dubai



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I need a big help.

My brother came to dubai on TOURIST VISA for 30Days.It ended on this 26th Dec.
But he didn't know about it cause false information provided by Agency.

Now,

1.will he get 10days of Grace time Automatically or not?

cause his agency is not telling abt it.when we told abt this they ask another AED950
for renew visa without paying any FINE..
2.is it possible??

pls,help me


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No one can help if you do not state his nationality/passport.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> No one can help if you do not state his nationality/passport.


Sorry,

He is from Sri Lanka.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as I am aware he cannot renew his visa - only EU nationals can.

He cannot renew, he must leave the country and not return for 30 days.

If I am wrong I hope someone will come along and correct.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

bt I got 30days tourist visa and additional 10 days to stay in dubai.
Thats y i'm thinking my bro also will get that +10days...


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really easy solution, pick up phone, call immigration and ASK!


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Really easy solution, pick up phone, call immigration and ASK!


but,I think u have to pay AED 100 or 200.

I need to know "Does everybody get this 10 DAYs Grace Time Automatically or not?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

shanehbrsj said:


> but,I think u have to pay AED 100 or 200.
> 
> I need to know "Does everybody get this 10 DAYs Grace Time Automatically or not?


It costs NOTHING to call and speak to someone. Or why don't you call your embassy here then? Those are the people who can tell you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shanehbrsj said:


> but,I think u have to pay AED 100 or 200.
> 
> I need to know "Does everybody get this 10 DAYs Grace Time Automatically or not?


Noone is going to charge you to call them up or ask a question. Contact Us

8000 5111


Also, in case you didnt know, there is a general amnesty up to 4th Feb 2013 for people who have overstayed their visit or resident visa. They are being allowed to leave without any fine. My suggestion would still be to follow the rules [which you need to call up DNRD and confirm] because even if your brother doesn't get fined, he may not get a visa the next time he applies.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks every one who atleast gave a cmmnt...
*
tourist visa comes with 10 days Grace period automatically .got confirmed from DNRD*


----------



## decentguy (Dec 30, 2012)

950 is the extension fees... 30 days he originally got n another 30 days he wil get by extending his visa... I think u have pay for the grace period.... (10 days)... & then u must exit uae in order to again enter in uae on employment visa


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

shanehbrsj said:


> thanks every one who atleast gave a cmmnt...


Ignorance is bliss


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

decentguy said:


> 950 is the extension fees... 30 days he originally got n another 30 days he wil get by extending his visa... I think u have pay for the grace period.... (10 days)... & then u must exit uae in order to again enter in uae on employment visa


no bro, u don't need to pay for 10dyas grace time.It;s confirmed.

thnks any way


----------

